# Decent new world pils?



## mycle (3/11/18)

Hi Folks,

My wife is a fan of Tuatara's Mot Eureka Pilsner and it appears that it is no longer available in Oz. My brewery is not in a state where I can try to replicate such a thing this summer so I was wondering if anyone had any recommendations for a decent commercial equivalent? She hasn't been keen on any of the Oz pilsners she's tried so far (Balter, Australian Brewery) so if anyone can suggest one that's more in the Kiwi style and available over here that would be great.

Thanks
Mycle.


----------



## swiftyb (7/4/19)

Can't think of a pils - but similar style - the 2 Brothers Kung foo lager is pretty delicious for the style. Generally wouldn't touch a pils / lager - but highly rate this one.


----------



## Ferg (7/4/19)

Wolf of The Willows Pilsner is really good and worth a try.


----------



## Reg Holt (7/4/19)

Kiwi Pilsner recipe. https://www.homebrewwest.co.nz/beer/recipe-packs/nz-hoppy-pilsner-all-grain-recipe-kit.html


----------



## goatchop41 (7/4/19)

swiftyb said:


> Can't think of a pils - but similar style - the 2 Brothers Kung foo lager is pretty delicious for the style. Generally wouldn't touch a pils / lager - but highly rate this one.



It is as far from a pilsner as is possible for another lager. It's like saying that an american wheat is like an IPA...they're both ales, but nothing alike really.
The Kung Foo is a rice lager


----------



## goatchop41 (7/4/19)

mycle said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> My wife is a fan of Tuatara's Mot Eureka Pilsner and it appears that it is no longer available in Oz. My brewery is not in a state where I can try to replicate such a thing this summer so I was wondering if anyone had any recommendations for a decent commercial equivalent? She hasn't been keen on any of the Oz pilsners she's tried so far (Balter, Australian Brewery) so if anyone can suggest one that's more in the Kiwi style and available over here that would be great.
> 
> ...



You'll be hard pressed to find one like it here, especially with the hops that are in it (Pacific Jade, Motueka, Riwaka, Nelson Sauvin).
You'd do best to look for something that is perhaps labelled as a 'hoppy pilsner' or 'hoppy lager'


----------



## Meddo (8/4/19)

3 Ravens Thornbury Lager is a bloody nice new world pils, it uses Aussie hops though so will have a different character to the Tuatara. I've had some very nice Kiwi pils from Blackmans in the past but I don't know if they were one-offs or core range.


----------

